# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Α΄ Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμος

## george_kerkyra

Το βρετανικό Υ/Κ "Καρμάνια" και το γερμανικό "Κόπριντς Βίλχελμ"



ΚΑΡΜΑΝΙΑ.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

Το γερμανικό φορτηγό "Jaanstroom" εγκαταλείπει το λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ συνοδευόμενο από ένα υποβρύχιο και ένα αντιτορπιλικό (πίνακας του Willy Stower)



JAANSTROOM.jpg

----------


## george_kerkyra

*Στις 14-12-1917, ώρα 08.47΄, κάπου στο Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο UC-38 τορπιλίζει το γαλλικό μεταγωγικό "Σατωρενώ" το οποίο μεταφέρει 1300 άντρες. Δεκατρία λεπτά αργότερα, δεύτερη τορπίλη χτυπά το σκάφος το οποίο βυθίζεται ταχύτατα. Το UC-38 χτυπήθηκε από βόμβες βυθού, αναγκάστηκε να αναδυθεί και το πλήρωμα αιχμαλωτίστηκε.
*
ΣΑΤΩΡΕΝΩ.jpg

Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο, υπάρχει αναφορά ότι το παραπάνω σκάφος ήταν μετασκευασμένο καταδρομικό και βυθίστηκε βόρεια της Κεφαλονιάς. Υπάρχουν στοιχεία από καταδύσεις;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βρετανικό Υ/Κ "Καρμάνια" και το γερμανικό "Κόπριντς Βίλχελμ"
> 
> 
> 
> ΚΑΡΜΑΝΙΑ.jpg


 ΚRONPRINZ WILHELM ήταν δλδ "Διάδοχος Γουλιέλμος" κ το χρησιμοποίησαν ως εξοπλισμένο έύδρομο.

----------


## george_kerkyra

1. Το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο ειδοποιεί το πλήρωμα του συμμαχικού φορτηγού να εγκαταλείψει το σκάφος
2. Το πλήρωμα επιβιβάζεται στις βάρκες
3. Οι βάρκες απομακρύνονται ενώ η τορπίλη χτυπά το πλοίο
4. Το πλοίο παίρνει κλίση
5. Η πλώρη έχει ήδη βυθιστεί

(Από την "Ιστορία του Α΄ Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου" του Σπ. Σκόντρα, Αθήνα, 1969) 


ΒΥΘΙΣΗ.jpg

----------

